# flu this season



## eshe (Jun 4, 2014)

hi, my daguther is 16 m old. we give her all shots but hesitated to give her the flu shot. most of the time she is at home with her nanny. however almost everyday she goes to the park or to a close playing ground. i am not sure if we did right or not. i giver her eldeberries syrup, but do not know if there is anything else i should give her. i will appreciate any advice,


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

Take a deep breath and post this on the vaccine board. There are few pro-vaxxers around at the moment, so the advice might be one-sided, but you will get an earful to mull over 

Here are a few stats to get you started. I will cite any of them if asked.

1. While 5-20% of people get the flu each year, only about 2-4% of people get the strain that is in the shot. In other words, you have a 96-98% of not encountering the strain in the shot each year.

2. The flu is not mild. It feels a bit like being hit by a mack truck and lasts a solid week. It does kill a number of children each year in the USA (around 100, but remember there are about 60 million people under 18 in the USA) many of whom do have pre-existing conditions, but not all. Clearly, the vast majority of those who get the flu recover and are fine.

3. The efficacy of the flu shot is variable. Some say it is lower in kids under 2. On average, the flu shot is only about 50% effective and the range from year to year is 20-70%

4. The flu shot does make a decent number of people feel crappy. Crappy=/= dangerous, but still.... I think flu shots can induce auto immune issues in some people (unlikely, I think, in a toddler) I think the flu shot may make one less able to fight off other flu strains, and there is mounting evidence that peak efficacy is not achieved through yearly flu shots. Pro-vaxxers would quibble with me on these points, lol.

There are other things you can do to protect yourself from the flu. The flu is spread by droplets. Wipe down high use items before using them, especially in public. Choose lines that do not have people who are clearly sick in them. Stay away from crowds until about May. If you have a doctors appointment, go to the first appointment of the day if you can - before the sickies get in. Be a big meanie and do not let her play with the toys in the waiting room. 

(oh, and yay for the park! Exercise, fresh air and Vit. d (which comes sunlight) will help keep her healthy)

Disclosure: I do not vaccinate my children. Now you know my bias, although point 1-3 are straight up facts. 4 is also true, but the degree of issues is highly up for debate. 

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## eshe (Jun 4, 2014)

kathymuggle said:


> Take a deep breath and post this on the vaccine board. There are few pro-vaxxers around at the moment, so the advice might be one-sided, but you will get an earful to mull over
> 
> Here are a few stats to get you started. I will cite any of them if asked.
> 
> ...


thank you very much. Very helpful


----------

